# Audi Scores Double Victory at Hockenheim DTM Season Opener



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With a double victory at Hockenheim, Audi managed a successful start to the 2007 DTM season. 101,000 spectators (throughout the weekend) witnessed an impressive début of the evolution Audi A4 DTM that was the quickest car on all three days of the event. The Swede Mattias Ekström celebrated his tenth victory in the DTM with a flawless race and perfect strategy of Audi Sport Team Abt Sportsline. Martin Tomczyk (Germany) bumped Mercedes driver Bruno Spengler from second place on the last lap to complete Audi’s triumph. 
* Full Story *


----------



## Gearhardt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Audi Scores Double Victory at Hockenheim DTM Season Opener ([email protected])*

What a great start for the Audi guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's too bad they couldn't have a 1-2-3 sweep though. Damn you Bruno Spengler!














But it really is a shame, to drive a nearly perfect race and then fall back because another driver hits you. 
Let's hope the DTM season continues with the A4 on top.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi Scores Double Victory at Hockenheim DTM Season Opener ([email protected])*

Tom K got wrecked pretty hard at the end


----------

